# Space Shuttle



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;D ;DFrom last saturday NASA now stands for NEED ANOTHER SEVEN ASTRONAUTS!! ;D ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's a bit harsh.

They have recovered the black box I believe. The last transmission sounds like "go on, let her have a drive, what harm can it do?"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Apparently NASA are looking for people to help them with a crossword.

They can't get seven down.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Police today thought they had found some body parts when a badly burnt pen*s was found in a tree in texas, but a spokesperson states they now believe it to be a shuttle cock.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Why do Shuttle Astronaughts only have sex once per mission????
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Studies have shown they burn up on re-entry!!!


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Whats the favourite drink at NASA?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
7 Up!


----------

